# Advice/opinion on Tarmac Elite



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Looked at the 2011 Elite w/SRAM Apex group. Sale price is $1,755.

I have an entry level relaxed geo frame now that I’m not really pleased with and am planning to do a couple races and a hill climb competition or two next season (haven’t been in a formally sanctioned race before). I’ll be training with the bike, racing it (crits and road race), and a couple centuries. 

It was a cold and slushy day in Boston so not really a good time to test ride it. I plan on doing so but thought I’d get your opinions on the bike while waiting for the weather to clear up. 

Is it comfortable for centuries or is it really more suited towards crits?
Any thoughts on its climbing capacity (has 52/36 chainwheels and 11-28 cogs)?
Is it stiff? I’m a small guy but still can use and appreciate stiffness. 
Is it super twitchy? Will I notice a large difference over the relaxed geo I have now?
I’m not familiar with SRAM – any opinions on that vs. Shimano? Where does Apex fall when compared to the Shimano levels?

These are newb type questions but I am surprisingly anxious about this (like going on a first date after you’ve been married for a while but just got a divorce). Don’t want to drop 2k on something I may not love. I know the answer is to go on test rides but wanted to get input from seasoned Tarmac people – a one hr test ride is OK but not enough I think so your opinions will help add to my decision. Thanks.


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been test riding bikes all week and I got to ride a Tarmac Elite. My two cents:
- Pretty smooth ride
- Felt very aggressive and would give me back problems on long rides
- I would skip Apex and go for Rival or 105
- I enjoyed the Roubiax more
- I went to 3 different shops that had the 2011 Tarmac w/ Apex for $1,500 or less

I would defiantly test ride the Tarmac compared to a few others to see if you like the aggressiveness. I spend 50% of my time in the drops (thanks daily wind where I live) and there is no way I could pedal for a long time with the big drop. Which is why I liked the Roubaix better. But everyone is different. 

As for the Apex it could have been the way the shifters were tuned but neither the Roubaix or Tarmac with Apex shifted as good as the all the 105 and Rival bikes I tested out. I would try to test out a 105 and Rival equipped bike to make sure you're getting what you like best. You should have no problem finding a 2011 full carbon bike under $1,700 with 105 on it. 

My short list of bikes I enjoyed in the price range (some are closeouts):
- Specialized Roubaix 2011 with 105
- Giant Defy Advanced with 105 (not sure on the year, black carbon and red accents)
- Look 566 with Rival (I purchased this bike)


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

A one hour test ride should be plenty. I went from a "relaxed geometry" Giant Defy Advanced to a 2011 Tarmac Pro SL3 on the basis of a 15 minute test ride. "Stiffness" just means "acceleration" to me, and the difference between the Giant and the Tarmac was readily evident. I am a far from flexible 59 year old, and ride comfortably with only about a 2 inch drop (you'll manage that to your preference in any case). My year on the Tarmac has been the best and most enjoyable riding of my life, so far. Not going to comment on your choice of components.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As you know, highly subjective questions (IMO) colored by our experiences riding different bikes through the years. 

That said, I'll start out by saying that I began my adult fitness/ training type road riding on a mid 80's Bianchi with plastic bar tape and leather saddle. When I read complaints about the Tarmac's harsh ride, I grin. It's a Cadillac compared to that Bianchi.

So, my opinion is (as you say) test ride the bike in 'better' conditions and decide from there. FWIW, I find the Tarmac's geo the perfect balance between race and comfort, but not knowing your current ride or its set up, I can't comment other than to say that as long as you're open to all compromises (as in, flipped up stems) odds are good that it can be duplicated.

Re: the group sets. I'll offer upfront that my time with both Apex and Rival has been limited, but I know I'd take Rival over Apex and 105 over both. Just my preference. And as another poster mentioned, it could have been due to the set up on the bikes, so I suggest taking different models equipped with the group sets you're less familiar with out for test rides. Not to compare bikes, but to compare ergonomics/ operation of the shifters/ brakes. Even then, you're depending on the LBS's wrench to tune the group sets equally well, which doesn't always happen. 

Re: your comments on the bikes gearing, IMO/E choice of gearing comes down to little more than a riders level of fitness and terrain. If your current bikes gearing suites your purposes, try to get close to the same on your next bike. You can usually tailor from there to suite a race or climbs.

Speaking of racing, since this is a CF bike and you mentioned racing, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind. IMO CF is a great frame material for a variety of uses, but isn't cheap - nor is it easily repaired. So something to consider... maybe use your current bike for racing, the Tarmac as your all purpose/ training bike.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had the 2011 Tarmac Expert for around four months now and covered 3,000km.

I find it a very good combination of comfort and aggression. I can happily cover 150km at a time without any discomfort. I'm 5'8" and weigh 75kg. The bike is set up with a 2-3"drop from saddle to bars.

Regarding components, I swapped the saddle immediately. I couldn't get on with the Toupe so replaced it with my trusty SLR. The 105 groupset has performed flawlessly although I did swap the no-name brakes for some TRP's which improved things no end. I also put the wheels from my old bike, American Classic CR420's onto the Tarmac and this improved things significantly too. A lot of the reports written about this bike mentioned the wheels and tyres as being the weak point.

As others have already said though, choosing a bike is very individual and something which you should enjoy doing. You'll be spending a lot of time with whatever you choose so go for something that you love looking at and riding. That way it will always feel good climbing on board!


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

feeex said:


> I've had the 2011 Tarmac Expert for around four months now and covered 3,000km.
> 
> The 105 groupset has performed flawlessly although I did swap the no-name brakes for some TRP's which improved things no end. board!


Hi Feeex, 
I'm confused, Isn't the Tarmac Expert 2011 has the Ultegra group ?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

You aren't confused. I do have fat fingers though

I meant the 2010 bike

Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Elite


----------



## Serotta Nova (Jan 27, 2012)

A few years back I started cycling again on an Allez. It was a decent bike but the BB flexed too much for me and the bike just didn't respond. In 83, I bought a Serotta Nova with Campy Nuevo Record components. I still have that bike and love the way it rides; so, I had to get something that was a bit stiffer and responsive.

Last year I sold the Allez and bought a Tarmac Elite. For me, it is the type of bike I prefer to ride. When I say go, it responds quickly. The same goes for the handling. I've ridden it on many 60+ mile rides and don't have any problems.

Mine came with the 105 group and a 50/34 crankset. I rarely used the 34; so, I changed it out for a 39. I actually use the small chainring now.

As most have mentioned, it all comes down to personal preference. Some prefer the feel of the Roubaix (it's built for smoothness), others prefer the responsiveness of the Tarmac and accept the harsher ride. Take plenty of bikes on test rides before you decide.

I'm now waitng for S-Works Venge to get to my LBS. Some don't like the stiffness but I can't wait to try it out. Just for background info, I'm 49 and I ride only ride a few thousand miles a year.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Follow up test ride report & a question*

Test rode the Terk 4.5 and was surprised that it didn’t really move me much. I took it out for well over an hr – hit some local hills, sprinted a couple times on flat, latched on to a group ride, and even rode it through some packed dirt – this was an accident - I felt bad about this because it got the bike dirty – I got off ASAP but it got dirty anyway. It was on a big sale (2011 model) so I was disappointed that it just felt meh. Returned it to the shop and the guy poked a bit of fun because I was out so long. I didn’t mince words and told him the truth about how it felt. Another guy came out and put a bit of pressure on me (good price, won’t be around long, etc.). I didn’t mind the pressure and decided to move along in my search. The 4.5 would have been a big upgrade from my current ride so I began wondering if I’d be able to find something that spoke to me. 

Went to a different shop and rode a Serrota Titanium. It was out of my price range (around 3500) but the salesguy and I were having fun and he was really eager for me to try out different feels. Felt pretty good. I commute on a steel frame and the titanium felt like a strange mix between steel and carbon. I liked it. 

Then came an even pricier Colnago with campy – also out of my range at more than 4500. Felt very nice and smooth – seemed like a great bike for long rides. Felt refined and civilized and climbed the hills in a smooth, non aggressive way. Maybe I’ll look at Colnago’s when I’m 65. It was kind of like a sports luxury car that leaned a bit more towards luxury. You know, the kind of bike that feels like it could perform if pushed but puts your body into a state of “why push it, this feels so much nicer” type of form. 

Then came the Tarmac. All salespeople kept saying – it’ a fun bike every time I asked about it so I had high expectations. It did not disappoint at all. Clipped in and felt the sly smile after the first 5 revolutions. So responsive at the slightest input, felt like it was saying “ravage me” the whole time (come on dude’s, be mature) but was also perfectly happy when I took a rest – although less so. Some slight adjustments felt needed but I still felt the comfort – felt very natural on the hoods. Took off fast and got up to speed fast when sprinting. The area around the LBS has nice hills so I took it up the major one and it felt great. Even though it was short, the descent was great too with a sharp curve towards the end. It cornered amazingly well. I leaned it hard and pressed on the bars to counter steer. It was a sharp and fast turn but it seemed like it could take more. I didn’t want to go harder because I was approaching a traffic light and I’m really not familiar with the bike. But just from feel, I must have been in the mid to high 30 mph. I like this bike. Nice matt black paint give sit an understated look, which I definitely want. So things are good except…SRAM apex? I’m not really into it. It did ghost shift a few times but probably could be tuned to correct that. Still though, I’d feel better with the proven 105 shimano. But wait…umm, the Tarmac’s mostly come with SRAM. There is apparently one with Shimano, but it is Tiagra. So here is my question:

Do you guys know if there are 2011 Tarmac’s with 105 group? I actually prefer the 50/34 compact with 11-28 instead of the 50/36 mid that seems to come on Tarmac’s now.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

On the Specialized web site they have an archive for previous years

A 2011 Tarmac Comp Compact 105 is listed.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Comp Compact 105

It is showing '50/34 compact with 11-28'


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Do you guys know if there are 2011 Tarmac’s with 105 group? I actually prefer the 50/34 compact with 11-28 instead of the 50/36 mid that seems to come on Tarmac’s now.


Yeah, I test rode one yesterday down here in the Washington, DC area. Very nice bike at a good (i.e., closeout) price.

If you liked the Tarmac, see if you can get a ride on a Cannondale CAAD 10. I test rode one yesterday back to back with the Tarmac, and liked it least as much as the Tarmac. Aluminum frame instead of carbon like the Tarmac, but I thought the ride was pretty nice.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd give SRAM a chance. Just my opinion, but I'd take apex over 105. There's no functional difference between rival and apex that I'm aware of and the ghost shifting you experienced from the RD was definately a tuning issue. My only gripes with SRAM have been regarding the FD, although I've noticed it's a bit better on a standard crank vs compact (smaller jump maybe?). The RD shifting with SRAM is where I really think it out does shimano. Also, if you're concerned with it, it weighs less than shimano 105 (both for rival and apex, rival is actually lighter than ultegra).


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm sorry but any Shimano below Ultegra just feels plasticky and slightly loose to me (am sure I'll be flamed but is just my opinion), although 105 is good enough. If you prefer Shimano, I'd ask the LBS what they'd charge you for switching/upgrading components.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Guod said:


> I'd give SRAM a chance. Just my opinion, but I'd take apex over 105. There's no functional difference between rival and apex that I'm aware of and the ghost shifting you experienced from the RD was definately a tuning issue. My only gripes with SRAM have been regarding the FD, although I've noticed it's a bit better on a standard crank vs compact (smaller jump maybe?). The RD shifting with SRAM is where I really think it out does shimano. Also, if you're concerned with it, it weighs less than shimano 105 (both for rival and apex, rival is actually lighter than ultegra).


Thanks but the thing is, it wasn’t only the group. I do prefer Shimano but would give that some thought. The bigger deal breaker actually was the gearing – it’s “mid compact” so has a 50/36 (11-28). I really prefer and kind of need a 50/34 (11-28). I know it’s not huge but for me it can mean the difference between a hard but fun climbing effort and a hard and not fun effort. 



CABGPatchKid said:


> On the Specialized web site they have an archive for previous years
> 
> A 2011 Tarmac Comp Compact 105 is listed.
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Comp Compact 105
> ...


Thanks, now the trick is to find one. Weather has been pretty awesome for this time of year so sales haven’t slowed too much, which means not many closeouts. 

I’ve called a bunch of places – some said they can build what I want but it’ll go too far over my budget. Others said they can get a 2012 with 105 and 50/34 but again, way over my budget. I just can’t bring myself to spend $500 or more of what I budgeted. 

So I’m not sure what I’m going to do yet. I’ve called the bigger Specialized dealers in the area and no luck on exactly what I want. I’m going to start calling the smaller shops but feel frustrated and concerned at this point.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience with it, but the 2012 Spec Tarmac Compact is equipped with the new Tiagra 10 speed groupset which is rumored to be close to Shimano's 5600 105 group. IME, a rock solid groupset that performs on a par with Ultegra. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Compact


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I have no firsthand experience with it, but the 2012 Spec Tarmac Compact is equipped with the new Tiagra 10 speed groupset which is rumored to be close to Shimano's 5600 105 group. IME, a rock solid groupset that performs on a par with Ultegra.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Compact


Thanks PJ - always respect your opinion...even though you didn't give one this time 

The salesguy said the same thing - that the 2012 tiagra is comparable to earlier versions of 105. That bike would be pretty much the same price as the 2011 Apex that is on sale.

Here's where I expose myself and become vulnerable - I don't have the 20+ years of riding and crazy wrenching experience of some of the people here. I have a few years cycling and do some basic work (a mid level tune up is pretty much the extent of it - no wheel building or tinkering with bottom brackets here). So although I would love to, I've never built up my own bike and haven't had the need to do that much research into parts. But I do know a little and one thing that seems evident is that a bike that is equipped with lower a level group is more likely to have other parts that are lower level as well - wheels come to mind. The Tiagra bike has different wheels - are they any worse? I haven't the foggiest. Even if I find that they are a lower level of wheel, will I notice it? 

So here’s my plan – I’m going to do a side by side comparison of the on line specs for the Apex and Tiagra bikes and see where the differences are. I’m then going to do some research regarding the parts that are different. After that, I plan to go back to the shop (maybe this Saturday) and talk to them about the differences and see what they say (bikes are the same price because the Apex is a 2011 and is on sale so they won’t be incentivized to steer me towards a pricier ride. Although they may want to move the 2011 first). 

Over the last day though I’ve been thinking that the mid level compact (50/36) may work. And with the 50/34, I don’t mind the “big jump” that people talk about and frankly, don’t get why some people do mind it – just shift up a few cogs before dropping to the 34 and if you are still too low, spin faster for a couple seconds and then shift up a cog again. The only place it can hurt is in competition but I plan to have it worked out pretty solidly before racing the bike – I mean there aren’t that many combinations, you don’t need to be a mathematician. Anywhoo, I’m also going to take the 50/36 out on another test ride and hit those hills again and see if I can spin comfortably up the bigger one – which isn’t super big (around 5% avg at around .75 miles with short pitches of a bit over 8%) but it’ll give me the idea I think. 

Thanks everyone – I appreciate all your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Thanks PJ - *always respect your opinion...even though you didn't give one this time*
> 
> The salesguy said the same thing - that the 2012 tiagra is comparable to earlier versions of 105. That bike would be pretty much the same price as the 2011 Apex that is on sale.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, I tend to only offer my opinions when they're based on something 'real' (research, experiences), so given that I have no experience with the new Tiagra, am hesitant to do so. However, I will say that based on my limited knowledge and given some of your preferences, I think it's worth serious consideration. 

As far as researching differences in Apex versus Tiagra parts, I think that's ok to a point, but it won't tell you much in regards to real world conditions, or durability of the groups. That said, I think test rides will tell you more.

Re: the gap between 50/34's as opposed to 50/36's, I prefer tighter ratio's, because IME it's easier to maintain what I call a rhythm (cadence) which is lost (albeit, momentarily) when shifting down at the front and up at the rear to regain it. But if you prefer the 34, by all means go with it. On that topic, if you settle on a bike with a 36 inner ring, you might want to ask the LBS to swap it out for a 34. As long as they're the same BCD (bolt circle diameter) - usually 110mm's on compacts - it's an easy swap.

Re: the wheelsets, fact is, no matter what price range you look at, the wheelsets are (IMO/E) downgraded to meet a price point. This is why most buyers upgrade there first. On the plus side, while the OE wheelsets are heavier, they are (generally) pretty durable. Also generally speaking, the lighter the wheelset, the less durable it may be, so as is the case of many other facets of bikes, there's an element of diminishing returns.


----------



## citiride (Feb 1, 2012)

I test road the Caad10 also. Sure it's a nice ride, super stiff and fast but it's still aluminum. I felt serious vibrations when I hit bumpy terrain. I think a Tarmac even with its harder ride still rides smoother than a caad. 

First post btw. Hi ;-)


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

If I were you I would look for a used Tarmac. It is shocking how much these bikes depreciate in a short time. I think it is partly because Specialized is coming out with a new improved model every year or two.
So even if you buy a new one it will soon be obsolete. I know because I bought a new SL3 and now I want to install Di2 but only the SL4 is designed for Di2 internal wiring. I was considering selling the SL3 to buy an SL4 but when I saw how little I could get for it I decided against it. You can get a lot more for your money buying used. You won't have a warranty, but Tarmacs seem to be pretty reliable. If there was a problem you could get it repaired or just buy another used frame. Here is one example of what you could get in your price range:

2010 Specialized Tarmac Elite 52 cm in Pristine Condition with Dura-Ace & FSA | eBay


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jnbrown said:


> If I were you I would look for a used Tarmac. It is shocking how much these bikes depreciate in a short time. I think it is partly because Specialized is coming out with a new improved model every year or two.
> So even if you buy a new one it will soon be obsolete. I know because I bought a new SL3 and now I want to install Di2 but only the SL4 is designed for Di2 internal wiring. I was considering selling the SL3 to buy an SL4 but when I saw how little I could get for it I decided against it. You can get a lot more for your money buying used. You won't have a warranty, but Tarmacs seem to be pretty reliable. If there was a problem you could get it repaired or just buy another used frame.


I think you're overstating what constitutes 'obsolete' along with the positives of buying used CF.

Sure, if someone wants to buy into the marketing hype, _many_ products can be 'upgraded' annually, but my '84 Bianchi gave me ~ 17 years of use before I retired it. Not because it was 'obsolete', but due to internal rust. Similar with my '91 Serotta (still with d/ tube shifters ). So, advances (or more accurately, changes) don't relegate a bike to obsolescence, lack of parts to keep it road worthy, do.

On the topic of buying used CF, I wouldn't recommend it. As stated, there's no warranty, so in the event of defects/ flaws (many of which can only be 'seen' with a specific type of ultra sound), the buyer is left with repair costs, and CF isn't cheap to repair. If this scenario were to occur, in retrospect it would be cheaper for the buyer to have purchased new.

Lastly, buying used (except when from an LBS) is pretty similar to buying online, leaving the buyer to tap their LBS for general assessment, tuning/ repairs and fit - all (usually) at some cost - offsetting some savings. I'm not suggesting that (for the right buyer) purchasing used can't have benefits, but (on balance) there _are_ pitfalls and risks. It's not _all good_.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I think you're overstating what constitutes 'obsolete' along with the positives of buying used CF.
> 
> Sure, if someone wants to buy into the marketing hype, _many_ products can be 'upgraded' annually, but my '84 Bianchi gave me ~ 17 years of use before I retired it. Not because it was 'obsolete', but due to internal rust. Similar with my '91 Serotta (still with d/ tube shifters ). So, advances (or more accurately, changes) don't relegate a bike to obsolescence, lack of parts to keep it road worthy, do.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean that it actually would be obsolete. I don't feel my SL3 is obsolete just because there is an SL4. I also have a 2000 Trek 5500 and don't think it is obsolete either. What I was trying to say is that bikes loose value in the market faster when manufacturers keep coming out with new models that can be perceived as being new and improved. 

As for buying used carbon, as you pointed out it is not for everybody. I have bought several used carbon frames and didn't have any problems. I think if you research what you are buying and ask the right questions chances are low there will be a problem. It does help if you have experience and have worked on bikes. Warranties are limited and only cover defects. The defect rates on carbon frames are very low. If I knew that I could have bought a used SL3 frame for under $1500 I would have waited and done that instead of spending $2800 on a new one. I think it is remote that a used carbon would need repairing, but if it did it is not necessarily expensive. I have heard of repairs costing a low as several hundred dollars. At some point I will be selling my Trek and have no reservations that who ever buys it will enjoy riding it and won't have to worry about a problem with the frame.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*I bit!*

Thanks for posting that link jnbrown. Looks like it sold for $1600 plus $135 shipping. I kind of think it was overpriced – for me that is. Word on the street is that Dura Ace is good but delicate. I’d rather have a balance of performance and sturdiness and my perception is that DA sacrifices sturdiness. So I personally don’t put much value on the DA. It’s a 2010 with a mix of DA and Ultegra for 1735. And I’d want a shop to put it together and tune it up – just for piece of mind – so add maybe $70 for that – total of 1805. Other thing is that I may need a different stem or maybe bar width. And what about the fitting? I want one and would pay full price instead of the discounted price I would get from the LBS if I buy from them. I actually have looked at ebay and other places and appreciate the link – it’s good to know what’s out there. 

Here’s where I’m at. When researching the bike, I came across a shop that had it listed for closeout in NYC for $150 less than what this LBS is selling it for. I have family in NYC so get down there a fair amount (approx. a 4hr drive). And, they offer free shipping anyway. Again though, if shipped, I need to calculate in the cost of assembly, tune up, fit, etc. And the potential of swapping parts to make it fit well. So, I would rather go there, buy it, and have my fit done there and any reasonable parts swap would be free (I would think). But then I’d have to bring it down there again for a tune up after I beat on it a bit. That would be a hassle. It would be my RBS (Regional Bike Shop) and I would rather deal with an LBS ya know? So what do I do? Well, I let the LBS compete – I call them and tell them the situation and ask if they are willing to price match – if yes we got a deal, if no I got some thinking to do. They call me back and bam! They drop their price. 

I put down a deposit to hold the bike and will be going back this Sunday to take it on another test ride (just for fun really), seal the deal, and schedule the fit. I’ll actually probably take it home and ride it some before the fit though – it’s still winter and although the weather has cooperated somewhat, I’d rather get the fit done closer to Spring. 

I am very excited about this and want to again thank all who contributed their thoughts and opinions.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, just took another look at the bike on that link – I guess it does have some parts other than the DA that make it stand out. So I wouldn’t say it’s a bad deal. Just not my kind of deal.

Like you said jnbrown it’s better if you have experience. I do, but not enough to be comfortable. 

There are levels I guess – my wife isn’t comfortable buying from an LBS without me just like I’m not comfortable buying used without someone like you. It can be fun but tricky. We learn by making mistakes but I unfortunately don’t have the $ to spare on my mistakes right now. Maybe when the daycare place stops ripping me off. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> I put down a deposit to hold the bike...
> 
> I am very excited about this and want to again thank all who contributed their thoughts and opinions.


All's well that ends well, so (pre-purchase) congrats!! :thumbsup:

Pls post pics when you get it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Well, just took another look at the bike on that link – I guess it does have some parts other than the DA that make it stand out. So I wouldn’t say it’s a bad deal. Just not my kind of deal.
> 
> Like you said jnbrown* it’s better if you have experience*. I do, but not enough to be comfortable.
> 
> There are levels I guess – my wife isn’t comfortable buying from an LBS without me just like I’m not comfortable buying used without someone like you. It can be fun but tricky. We learn by making mistakes but I unfortunately don’t have the $ to spare on my mistakes right now. Maybe when the daycare place stops ripping me off. Thanks.


The problem with buying used CF is the way it can fail, internally. Experienced or not, no one's going to 'see' it without special equipment. And while I agree with jnbrown that odds are good a failure won't occur, if/ when it does, those 'hundreds of dollars' in repair costs narrow the gap between new versus used.

Gotta weigh the risks against the savings.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Pls post pics when you get it.


I’ll post a pic but will have to ride around the neighborhood in search of a private home that has a 2 car garage with a white door. Gotta get that standard pic. 

I appreciate your time and thoughts.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Certainly nothing wrong with buying new from LBS if that makes you most comfortable.
Given that you did consider buying used you will have no regrets.
I am sure will enjoy this bike, I am really happy with my SL3.
I never was a Specialized fan until I rode the SL3.
I don't consider DA delicate but it is certainly expensive. I think Ultegra is probably the best value from Shimano but others might argue 105 is.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> I’ll post a pic but will have to ride around the neighborhood in search of a private home that has a 2 car garage with a white door. Gotta get that standard pic.
> 
> I appreciate your time and thoughts.


lol.. FWIW, the two pics I posted of my bikes were taken 1) in my back yard next to my fence, and 2) in my dining room. I guess I'll have to go back and redo them! 

... and you're welcome. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Tarmac with Apex and am very happy with it. Took it to Colorado for a few days and love this bike. Try a few out and see what works best for you.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I've had it for a while and put some nice miles on it (weather has been better than avg). Signed up for an early season race in mid April (nervous as heck) so I've been training with it and taking it on a few fun, easy rides. I am very happy with this bike and am very happy with the fit I got. I made adjustments to my other bikes according to the fit measures and they feel better. It's kind of funny but I've been using the B bike on my trainer and riding the Tarmac (my A bike now) on the road. I recently took the B bike off the trainer to bring it to my storage area and I felt a ping of nosalgia - I wanted to ride it. Felt bulky to ride but was a lot of fun too. I'm very happy with the Tarmac. Thanks everyone!Took a while but here are the pics (taken with a phone so not the best):


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, looks good.

You're a champ for parking it outside like that.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

todayilearned said:


> Nice, looks good.
> 
> You're a champ for parking it outside like that.


Thanks, it's at work. I'm sometimes able to sneak in a daytime ride or go for a longer ride directly afterwards so I take it a few days a week. It's actually pretty secure because it's in a bike cage. The cage is locked with a heavy door and lock. You need a badge and a code to access it. And, most people still use their own locks when they get in the cage - My Ulock is down near the front tire not on yet. Plus, it's a covered cage so it doesn't get wet if it rains. And it's on a large medical campus so there are police patroling the area. 

It's not 100% safe of course but I feel it's pretty secure in there, so alas, I'm not that big of a champ.


----------

